# Hello all



## karatesimi (May 21, 2018)

Iam new to this forum. Happy to joined.


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2018)

Cool well how about some background info? I'm guessing karate from your username


----------



## Tames D (May 21, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## karatesimi (May 22, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 22, 2018)

Welcome.  You might want to go to Meet and Greet and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## karatesimi (May 22, 2018)

Thank you all


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to MT karatesimi


----------



## Deafdude#5 (May 23, 2018)

Hello


----------

